# Stem options for 1 inch steerer



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Almost all the stems available are made to fit 1 1/8 inch steerer tubes. I have two bikes with 1 inch threadless steerer tubes. One currently uses a Ritchey Pro 1 1/8 stem with an insert. The other has an older 1 inch Deda stem

I want to buy a shorter stem for each bike but cannot find either inserts or 1 inch stems. Can anybody recommend my best options.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Thomson and VO makes a shim. I cant really recommend any good 1" stems. 

Stem Shim 1" to 1 1/8" - Threadless Stems - Stems - Components


----------



## Gjash (Jan 17, 2013)

I second that. Get a shim. I think I saw one on Wiggle.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

shim... and also a 1-1/8" top cap (unless you use a spacer above the stem). Watch the stack-height of the stem vs the height of the shim too; Thomson makes more than one size. Ideally, you want a shim that is a mm or two below the stack height of the stem or the top-cap may not fit snugly.


----------



## Gjash (Jan 17, 2013)

I second that. Get a shim. I think I saw one on Wiggle.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Any good shop should have shims. There are no 1" stems available anymore.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Thank you guys


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

Some stems come with shims too, the last Ritchey I got came with a shim. Your LBS will have them though.


----------



## wannaXbe (Aug 30, 2012)

Nashbar has some, FSA brand.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

10 years ago, just about every 1-1/8 stem came with a 1" shim. Back then it was still possible to get a 1" stem. They were beginning to become rare. (they looked "skinny" compared to 1-1/8 stems)


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

The problem with finding a 1" stem is that is most likely going to be NOS and be sized for 26mm bars not 31.8mm bars, unless that is what you want. Then Ebay is your friend.

Shims


----------

